# I need a college mentor!



## Matthew1344 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey everybody!

About a year ago, I looked into going to The North American Reformed Seminary. I put up a post on PB about needing a mentor, but I did not pursue a mentor on PB any further due to three people the following day suggesting that it might be possible for them to be my mentor. Those three lived locally. That would have been best i think. 

So, I started with my first candidate. He was to busy. He never turned me down, but after him taking 6 months to go through the admissions process, I relived him of the obligation. I knew it would be too much on his already full plate of being a pastor. 

The second guy was is a pastor as well and he told me after a couple weeks, and after looking into the commitment a little further, that it would be too much for him as well. 

The third man is the same story. Pastor. Too much on the plate. 

I was glad that they were honest with me before we started. Being a pastor is a serious deal and they must be faithful to God and their flock before any side business. 

So, now i am back on here  

I am hoping that someone on here might have a little more time on their hands than my friends back at home might! 

Here are the requirements. 


You must have an M.Div.
Submit to the WCF or the LBCF.
You must submit one of your papers to the school so that they know that you are competent to grade my papers. 

Provide counsel and instruction as student completes academic program.

Provide one-on-one Christian/pastoral discipleship.

Provide student with opportunities to exercise and test gifts.

Grade all assignments and keep a record of courses completed along with grades.

Submit a record of courses completed/grades to the seminary when student completes the program.

Inform the seminary if student fails to maintain monthly contact or withdraws from a program of study.

Provide updated contact information as applicable.
If anyone is interested, I can give you more information. I do believe it would be greatly rewarding, and I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 8, 2017)

Matthew,

Have you had any takers for your mentor?


----------

